# Kalrsuher mtb club -Weihnachtsfeier?



## the Endchen (15. November 2005)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

ich hab ganz am Rand übern Lore was von ner Weihnachtsfeier in Karlsruhe mitbekommen, wär doch ne feine Sache? Ich wollte nur loswerden dass ich nen riesen Elektrotopf zum glühweinkochen organsieren könnte. Mit 30 liter Glühwein könnte die ganze Sache doch spaßig werden, nicht? Also 30 Liter pro füllung  
Die Speyrer Jungs stecken übrigens dahinter, nichwahr


----------



## Lore (15. November 2005)

hola

am 3.12. ist angedacht eine fette party steigen zu lassen. am/im Radhaus in Karlsruhe/Rüppurr. Vorteil Biken(dirt) und Party möglich( je nach wetter).

Leider ist der Raum noch nicht fest, müssen wir uns noch gedulden. ich bin dran 

mfg & RiP
Lore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (15. November 2005)

herzlich willkommen.... endchen !!!  
was machen die bänder ?


----------



## the Endchen (16. November 2005)

Hi Blondie, es reicht, um mich auf die anstehenden Sportprüfungen vorzubereiten, aber bis 10.12. bleibt das Bike neben meinem Bettchen stehen, danke der Nachfrage. frag mal den Lore wie er mich überzeugt hat zu kommen..

Kann manirgendwo auf dem rmve Gelände ein Lagerfeuer machen, sonst wirds verdammt kalt?


----------



## blond25 (16. November 2005)

frag mal den lore nachm lagerfeuer beim rmv... der kennt sich da aus


----------



## the Endchen (16. November 2005)

OK^^ Also Lore, wie siehts aus mit Lagerfeuer am rmv, die Wiese ist doch groß??


----------



## Lore (16. November 2005)

looooooooooool


----------



## Lore (16. November 2005)

der raum ist beheizt  

feuer können wir auf der wiese bestimmt kein großes machen


----------



## Lore (18. November 2005)

also. jetzt die harten fakten:

500 eusen Kaution

150 Euro Miete

Bis Sonntag 11h30 muss alles wieder tiptop sein.

wir müssten uns bis Mittwoch entscheiden.

Kriegen wir die genug Leute zusammen???

Der Raum müsste noch ausgeräumt werden (Gläser raus, Stühle u Tische bleiben)

mfg


----------



## blond25 (18. November 2005)

also, ich wär dabei !!! beim helfen, meine ich !!
die jungs bestimmt auch, oder superjoga ? bremsman ? muddyrider ? kenny ? ulli ? adrian ? endchen ?
wen gibts denn noch alles hier ?
und dann noch deine speyrer jungs... aimless und co...

das müsste doch klappen, oder ?


----------



## superjoga (18. November 2005)

also ausräumen helf ich gern, allerdings ist das mit dem bis 11:30 sonntags ziemlich harter tobak......grillen wir? draussen natürlich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (18. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> also ausräumen helf ich gern, allerdings ist das mit dem bis 11:30 sonntags ziemlich harter tobak......grillen wir? draussen natürlich!!!


klar. hast du nen grill? dreibein? ansonsten das mickerteil vom tobse.. 

endchen stellt einen 30-lidder-glühwein-heiz-dippe zur verfügung, richtig?

problem wäre noch wie wir die kaution aufteilen.. ich allein kanns nciht hinterlegen. und wie wir die miete aufteilen.

muddy ist in chicago, der sack


----------



## Lore (18. November 2005)

wer besorgt einen beamer und new world disorder 6 video????

wer noch infos brauch kann auch mal hier  reinschauen


----------



## blond25 (18. November 2005)

jungs, das schaffen wir doch !!!
beamer ? keine ahnung.. ich frag mal bei mir im geschäft nach.... oder noch besser, ich frag ein "altes mitglied" vom mtb-club !!!! (Stefan, sei gegrüsst an dieser Stelle !!!!)


----------



## muddyrider (18. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> muddy ist in chicago, der sack


Noch nicht, morgen!   

Ich wäre prinzipiell dabei, aber ich kann nicht 100 prozentig sicher sein.

Beamer hab ich nicht, aber eine menge coole dvds doch!


----------



## the Endchen (20. November 2005)

Ja, das Glühweinteil sollte klar gehen, da sollte man sich aber auch überlegen wie die Kosten für den Wein geteilt werden? Am besten jeder nimmt sich selbst was mit. Kaution und Miete richtig aufzuteilen, hmm, bräuchte man wohl ne Liste mit Leuten die Kommen? 
Sorry, meine gerippte Version von NWD6 hat keine überragende Qualität, und nen Beamer hab ich auch nicht...


----------



## Lore (20. November 2005)

nwd 6 ist kein problem. das ist bereits organisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (21. November 2005)

the Endchen schrieb:
			
		

> ... Kaution und Miete richtig aufzuteilen, hmm, bräuchte man wohl ne Liste mit Leuten die Kommen? ...


Hallo? Kurz mal am Stammtisch ansprechen! 
Wieso soll das überhaupt woanders als im RMVE-Clubhaus statt finden. Dass kann man auch beheizen und es sollte uns nix kosten. Weniger zu organisieren!    
Und wegen dem Glühwein und Co. Red mal mit Adrian. Offzielle Einladung mit Unkostenbeitrag für die die kommen und gut ist. Oder alternativ man findet ein paar Spender.


----------



## superjoga (21. November 2005)

servus,
ähem, wie ist das jetzt zu vertehen? ich dachte die veranstaltung findet auf dem vereinsgelände statt?oder hat der tick da was nicht geblickt!?
und warum muss die kaution von "privat" hinterlegt werden!? wir sind ein verein, und der hat finanzielle mittel um genau solche veranstaltungen zu organisieren und zu finanzieren!! oder wozu zahl ich beitrag?     
oder wie oder was!? vielleicht kann sich da ja mal der herr kenny garnet auch zu worte melden........
beamer versuch ich klarzumachen, der lulliudo ist da stark...(siehste blondie, jetzt ist sogar der lulliudo zu was gut  )


----------



## Lore (21. November 2005)

es ist offiziell keine vereinsveranstaltung!!!!!


----------



## Ulli1169 (21. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> es ist offiziell keine vereinsveranstaltung!!!!!



Wenn Interessenten da sind, Adrian fragen, und dann ist es eine.
Und die 150 euro Miete sollte der Verein damit auch lockermachen können imo.


----------



## superjoga (21. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> es ist offiziell keine vereinsveranstaltung!!!!!


hä!?! wieso denn das nicht? macht dann der verein ne gegenveranstaltung?


----------



## blond25 (21. November 2005)

grosses chaos....


----------



## superjoga (21. November 2005)

dann klär das mal!!!


----------



## Lore (21. November 2005)

ne gegenveranstaltung im selben raum


----------



## blond25 (21. November 2005)

nein, mal im ernst. wir sollten das schon alle zusammen machen, oder ??
was meinst du ?
was geht heute noch ?


----------



## Lore (21. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, mal im ernst. wir sollten das schon alle zusammen machen, oder ??
> was meinst du ?
> was geht heute noch ?


also ich wickel das mal von hinten auf:

ich komm heut zu dir. ich muss noch scheiss mkl machen..kann dauern

ich meine: Ja

JA, eigentlich war das als Party der Bike Crew Speyer geplant, die idee kam nämlich von tamy und markus von der crew (und mir)... aber von denen kommen glaub ich eh nicht viele, ausserdem machen wir bisher die planung. Ich frag die mal. Ich würde es auch begrüssen wenn unser Verein z.B. die Kaution stellt...obwohl.. ich eigentlich vermeiden wollte dass wir allein dann die dollen sind die aufräumen. Die Miete sollte der Verein nciht übernehmen, meiner meinung, lieber von jedem einen 5er kassiern.("Eintritt" blondi    ) ich erreich die tamy grad ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (21. November 2005)

ok.. ich warte auf dich...   

red einfach mit den speyrer jungs und mädels. ich bin mir sicher, dass wir prima miteinander auskommen !! und dann wirds auch richtig witzig, oder ?


----------



## Lore (21. November 2005)

meine hose is da


----------



## der-tick.de (21. November 2005)

Und welche Hütte wollt ihr da mieten? Wie gesagt, wenns die RMVE Hütte auf dem Gelände ist, brauchen wir glaub ich nur 2 Anrufe tätigen, dann haben wir die für lau und ohne Kaution. Mensch Mädels... (Nein, Blondi du bist nicht gemeint)


----------



## der-tick.de (21. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> meine hose is da


Ich glaub hier tickts ab...


----------



## eL (22. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> JA, eigentlich war das als Party der Bike Crew Speyer geplant



eventnapping???? ohhh dünnes eis dünnes eis

aber weihnachten ist ja für uns alle da   

apropo alle

sind die NL auch eingeladen?   

eL


----------



## der-tick.de (22. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> eventnapping???? ohhh dünnes eis dünnes eis
> 
> aber weihnachten ist ja für uns alle da
> 
> ...


Sollen wir etwa die Eisenschweinkader auch einladen, oder was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## superjoga (22. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> sind die NL auch eingeladen?   ................



da müssen wir erst eine satzungsänderung beantragen, das wird in der nächsten sitzung beantragt (die satzungsänderung). d.h. antrag auf änderung der satzung wird am 03/12/05 gestellt. dieser wird satzungsgemäss geprüft (vom BDR, dem DSB, und dem BKA). diese prüfung und die damit einhergehnede (wenn genehmigte) änderung der satzung wird dann gültig zu beginn des darauffolgenden geschäftsjahres.
hier nochmal die zeitliche planung zur änderung der satzung in punkt 3 "teilnahme von nichtmitgliedern an vereinsinternen veranstaltungen":
antrag auf änderung der satzung: 03/12/05
eingangsbest.: 07/02/06
bearbeitungsbest.: 03/06/06
beschluss.: 21/09/06
mitteilung des beschl.: 17/10/06
änderung der satzung: 21/12/06
nächstmögliche teilnahme der NLs an mtb-club-weihnachtsfeiern: 05/12/07

aber da gibts die total einfache methode teilnehmen zu dürfen: werde mitglied!!! du darfst sofort und sogar versichert teilnehmen!!!! d.h. wenn du völlig besoffen mit den schneidezähnen auf die glühweinherstellmaschine schlägst zahlt die vereinsmässig eingreifende versicherung!!!! oder wenn du den fez in liebevoller weise umarmst und ihm dabei eine rippe brichst, würde auch das die versicherung übernehmen. auch wenn du am felsenmeer von den anderen gezwungen würdest drops runterzuspringen und dir dan.....tschuldigung froschel......

also, el gib alles!!!


----------



## eL (22. November 2005)

genau deshalb mag ich vereine soooo sehr   sie sind so herrlich spontan   

Diktaturen so wie sie z.b. im ESK herrschen sind einfach viel viel handlungsfähiger.

aber gut zu wissen das man dann 2007 willkommen ist    nee im ernst ich find das voll lieb von euch das ihr wegen einer kleinen randgruppe eure satzungen ändern wollt.

eL


----------



## superjoga (22. November 2005)

wegen DIR el, ganz alleine wegen dir!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (22. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> wegen DIR el, ganz alleine wegen dir!!!!


Mönsch, Der is doch die Randgruppe, geLl!


----------



## superjoga (22. November 2005)

mensch eL, wenn der-tick.de kommen darf, darfst du auch. auf jeden fall.
@flugrost: sei doch nicht so gemein und steck den eL in eine reihe mit gehandikapten,ausländern und frauen.......


----------



## blond25 (22. November 2005)

Yeah !! Lasst uns die "KA Bike Night" feiern! Mit allen !!   
Mit den speyrern, den karlsruher, den NLs und sonst noch allen anderen Randgruppen   
Aber wehe, es ist einer nicht lieb und macht Randale !!!


----------



## eL (22. November 2005)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Mönsch, Der is doch die Randgruppe, geLl!




isch bin zentrum verschtehscht


eL


----------



## blond25 (22. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @flugrost: sei doch nicht so gemein und steck den eL in eine reihe mit gehandikapten,ausländern und *frauen*.......



grrrrrrr


----------



## superjoga (22. November 2005)

oooops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (22. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah !! Lasst uns die "KA Bike Night" feiern! Mit allen !!
> Mit den speyrern, den karlsruher, den NLs und sonst noch allen anderen Randgruppen
> Aber wehe, es ist einer nicht lieb und macht Randale !!!



hey!!! aber dafür bin ich auch!!!! wenn wir es schon alle nicht schaffen wenigstens mal zusammen zu radeln, sollte man sich doch im mindesten beim feiern einig werden können!!!


----------



## blond25 (22. November 2005)

habt ihr alle Mittagspause, oder was ???

also... KA Bike Night ?? oder wie/was ...wieso weshalb warum... wer nicht fragt/frägt ??? bleibt dumm....


----------



## blond25 (22. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wir es schon alle nicht schaffen wenigstens mal zusammen zu radeln, sollte man sich doch im mindesten beim feiern einig werden können!!!


eben ! das denk ich auch !!!


----------



## superjoga (22. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr alle Mittagspause, oder was ???
> 
> also... KA Bike Night ?? oder wie/was ...wieso weshalb warum... wer nicht frägt bleibt dumm....



und wer nicht in die schule gegangen ist, auch. aber wer frägt denn schon nach sowas.....


----------



## fez (22. November 2005)

ey, dieser Deal kommt aber nur zustande wenn eine zahlenmässig entsprechende Abordnung der BONES aka mtb-club.ka beim Glühweinausflug mitfährt, klar ? (ich kann natürlich nur für meine Person sprechen)


Wooly, fez und Froschel, die anderen NLs liegen besinnungslos ums Lagerfeuer


----------



## superjoga (22. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ey, dieser Deal kommt aber nur zustande wenn eine zahlenmässig entsprechende Abordnung der BONES aka mtb-club.ka beim Glühweinausflug mitfährt, klar ?
> 
> 
> Wooly, fez und Froschel



ey fez!!! solche schläger geht nicht!!! aber mit schnauzer hast du mir besser gefallen......!?

wann issn euer glühweindings. könnte ja auch mit dem clubmässigen glühmarkttouring verbinden!!


----------



## blond25 (22. November 2005)

aber bitte locker,damit ich auch mitkomme...   
will net die ganze zeit schieben müssen


----------



## fez (22. November 2005)

ey, Superjoga unser Glühmarktdings findet nun im 4. Jahr statt und findet immer auf strategisch optimalem Gebiet statt nämlich:
- für Schwawa-Nordlichter und die Freiburger Luigis gleichermaßen gut erreichbar
- überproportional großer Anteil von echten Trailmetern muß vorhanden sein
- am Ende steht immer ein Weihnachtsmarkt

Das ist in Planung für 2005

Das war 04

Das war 03

Das war 02  - hier sind allerdings die Bilder im Forums-Nirvana verschwunden  

... es ist klar dass ein Rumgekurke um Ettlingen oder ähnliches dem Anspruch dieser traditionsreichen Veranstaltung nicht gerecht werden würde.


----------



## fez (22. November 2005)

ey Blondi, wenn du den Marcs Kandel-Bericht der NL/Freiburger Luigis gelesen hast dann weißt du dass Schieben mitnichten eine Schande ist.

Wer schiebt denn da ? http://www.singletrailz.de/Bilder/kandel/ds_147_4796.jpg


----------



## Lore (22. November 2005)

gibt es argumente eurerseits gegen eine verschiebung auf den 17.12. ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (22. November 2005)

falls du von der Glühtour sprichst - ja ! Ich kann nur Sonntags.


----------



## Lore (22. November 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> falls du von der Glühtour sprichst - ja ! Ich kann nur Sonntags.


sonntag 0uhr.. bis dann


----------



## blond25 (22. November 2005)

also hat der guido in der prio liste gewonnen ??


----------



## fez (22. November 2005)

anscheinend


----------



## Don Stefano (22. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> sonntag 0uhr.. bis dann


Hey, willst du dich mit Frühstartmann anlegen?  

@fez: Bist du sooo früh schon mal gestartet?


Können wir denn dem mtb-club.ka aka BONES so viel Vertauensvorschuss gewähren, dass wir erst an der Party teilnehmen und danach die Glühweinmarkttour machen?


----------



## fez (22. November 2005)

(Nee, ich bin da etwas konservativ und halte nichts von dieser Nachttourenmode..)

Ist die Weihnachtsfeier am 17. ?


----------



## knoflok (22. November 2005)

17. wäre schaizze;
das geht nicht; da bin ich auf nem Geburtstag in Bietigheim; 

von dem geh ich dann früher, um Pünktlich zur Glühweintour wieder da zu sein... 

Oh nein nicht schon wieder mit Kater biken.... 

Dann wird der Drilldog diesmal mich jagen?


----------



## eL (22. November 2005)

cruiserstefan schrieb:
			
		

> Können wir denn dem mtb-club.ka aka BONES so viel Vertauensvorschuss gewähren, dass wir erst an der Party teilnehmen und danach die Glühweinmarkttour machen?



nee eigentlich nicht.Deshalb behalten wir Blondi als pfand bis der club aka "die Bones" an unserer glühweintour teilgenommen hat. Um die ordnungsgemaäße verwahrung und artgerechte haltung der pfandperson kümmere ich mich gerne. 



			
				derYeti schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wir es schon alle nicht schaffen wenigstens mal zusammen zu radeln,



an uns liegt es bestimmt nicht. Fast jedes wochenende startet der ein oder andere von uns zu einer richtigen Pfalztour ...ihr müsst euch uns nur anschließen und leidensfähig sein.
Blondi wurde bereits mehrmals von wühler genötigt mal mitzufahren... aber sie hört ja nicht. ziert sich wie ne zicke am strick.



			
				derYeti schrieb:
			
		

> sollte man sich doch im mindesten beim feiern einig werden können!!!


null problema. ich kenn da noch ein paar splittergruppen der hells angels die sind für freibier immer zu haben. Leider sind sie nicht ganz gesellschaftsfähig und ihre stubenreinheit stelle ich auch argh in frage.... aber lustig sind die schon   

Vieleicht sollte man den so eben geschlossenen Jointventure bei einem Bier im critizise begießen und eventuell die bald anstehende verwüstung des MTB clubheims genauer planen.

wie wäre es denn freitag gegen halb neun?? ihr könnt auch schon um achtuhr30 da sein... is nich schlimm


eL


----------



## Don Stefano (22. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> am 3.12. ist angedacht eine fette party steigen zu lassen.


Also ich glaube die Party soll am 3.12. steigen, die Weihnachtsglühtour am 18.12. Passt also. 

_edit:_ Planung kann im Criti oder auch im Vogelbräu stattfinden. Wegen mir auch an einem neutralen Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (22. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> also hat der guido in der prio liste gewonnen ??


was hat der spacken-guido jetzt hier zu suchen?

die glühmarkttour geht von meiner seite aus voll klar. bedingung ist allerdings, das blondie mich begleiten darf, ohne vorher von eL in schutzhaft genommen worden zu sein, sonst schiebt der nämlich die ganze tour.......  

welcher weiteren planung bedarf ein solches event? ausser das wir bitte nicht um 0 uhr starten. bin eher für 000+1000. oder gehen wir da nicht d'accord?


----------



## fez (22. November 2005)

vollkommendst


----------



## Lore (22. November 2005)

okö belassen wirs beim 3.  ich komm dann gegen 0uhr


----------



## blond25 (22. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> bedingung ist allerdings, das blondie mich begleiten darf, ohne vorher von eL in schutzhaft genommen worden zu sein



Genau !! ich bin doch keine Geisel !!!! Ich such mir die Jungs immernoch selber aus....   
@eL... gell ?    

Hm... Freitag Criti ? Vielleicht schaff ich das ja mal... Bin allerdings Do + Fr auf ner Tagung. Weiss nicht, wann ich dann heimkomme...

@lore: kannst du nicht auf deinen guido verzichten ? tamy erreicht ?


----------



## superjoga (22. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: kannst du nicht auf deinen guido verzichten ? tamy erreicht ?......



mann lore, gehst du dahin um eier zu werfen oder um zuzuhören.....wenn du was werfen willst komm ich auch lieber dahin mit......


----------



## Don Stefano (22. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> tamy erreicht ?


What is Tamy?

Oder die hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (22. November 2005)

http://www.guidotschugg.de/


----------



## superjoga (22. November 2005)

menschenskinder, sag doch einer bescheid!!!!! ich hab schon gedacht ich müsste den lore mal heimlich besuchen gehen......


----------



## blond25 (22. November 2005)

mach ich doch !!! außerdem würde lore nicht zum guido gehen, sondern zum wolfgang !!!!!


----------



## superjoga (22. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ....... sondern zum wolfgang !!!!!  .........



dann muss ich wohl doch mal nachts hin....


----------



## fez (22. November 2005)

Thierse ?

(ouh, ouh, ... am 3. also. Am 2. komme grade von einer Messe in Italien nach Hause. So sammle ich keine Pluspunkte bei meiner Herzensdame...)


----------



## eL (22. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau !! ich bin doch keine Geisel !!!! Ich such mir die Jungs immernoch selber aus....
> @eL... gell ?



also bei mir hättest du es voll gut    



			
				blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm... Freitag Criti ? Vielleicht schaff ich das ja mal... Bin allerdings Do + Fr auf ner Tagung. Weiss nicht, wann ich dann heimkomme...



 wir wollten dich natürlich nicht in deinem entscheidungsfindungsprozess einengen aber tief in deinem innersten willst du es doch auch   


hat der guido was mit tschuggersand zu tun?


----------



## blond25 (22. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> also bei mir hättest du es voll gut



meinsch echt ??


----------



## Lore (22. November 2005)

hm schade jogi, heimlich nachts wär natürlich total toll... , kannst aber auch so mal auf einen kleinen plausch vorbeischaun  

mensch leud, der guido is wohl der einzige Deutsche der momentan im WC vorn mit dabei ist.. und so oft kriegt man nicht die gelegenheit so einen mal richtig abzuziehen


----------



## Lore (22. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> meinsch echt ??


besser als bei mir


----------



## Flugrost (22. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau !! ich bin doch keine Geisel !!!! Ich such mir die Jungs immernoch selber aus....
> @eL... gell ?


Denke nie gedacht zu haben, denn das Denken der Gedanken ist gedankenloses Denken. Wenn du denkst, du denkst, dann denkst du nur, du denkst. Denk daran.   


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> hat der guido was mit tschuggersand zu tun?


Nöaber scheinbar was mit Klobrillen - aber was haben Klobrillen mit glühalkohol zu tun...

hmm eben hapichs kapiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (22. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> besser als bei mir



??

Erstens gehts mir momentan echt gut und
zweitens kauf ich doch keine Katze im Sack !!!


----------



## DirtJumperxxx (22. November 2005)

Also von den Speyrern wären auf jeden fall auch einige dabei ! inkl. markus tamy und mir.
also ! ich hab auch noch einige filme die ich mitbringen kann.
naja wär doch geil mittags nen dirtjam machen oder en bisschen tourenfahren gehen und abends ne dicke party !
Würd mich echt freuen wenn das klappen würde...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## superjoga (23. November 2005)

wasn jetzt? 
@lore: erst machst du alle heiss und dann gehst du zum guido......so wird das nix mit uns    

wird da jetzt nochwas gemacht oder nicht?

und wo geht die glühmarkttour hin? hab nix gesehen dass da bisher schon was fix gewesen wäre!?


----------



## blond25 (23. November 2005)

@superjoga: schau mal im Glühweinfred nach.... da steht ne ganze Menge

@lore: nene, zum guido gehst du nicht ! wir brauchen dich als Türsteher...   
so langsam müssen wir die sache mal ins laufen bringen.. wann ?? 
do + fr bin ich weg. vielleicht freitag abend ? was meinen denn tamy und markus ?


----------



## Lore (23. November 2005)

ne ich verkneif mir die gildo.. fällt schwer aber es ist ja fürn guten zweck  

hab die tamy grad erreicht. die postet gleich den stand der dinge. ein treffen wäre trotzdem sinnvoll. mirs egal wann.


----------



## Tamy (23. November 2005)

*Hallo,
also aus Speyer sind bis jetzt 10 Leute gemeldet. 
Ich hoffe es werden noch etwas mehr. Jeder von uns, beteiligt sich mit 5 Euro an den anfallenden Kosten. Natürlich bringt auch jeder was zu Essen und zu Trinken mit.
Wie  sieht es eigentlich mit einer Musikanlage aus? Ich werde noch ein paar Leute aus Pirmasens und  Wohlfach fragen, ob sie nicht Lust haben zu unserer Party zu kommen.
Melde mich wieder, wenn ich neue Infos habe. Gruss Tamy*


----------



## blond25 (23. November 2005)

@lore: ist es sinnvoll, sich mal zusammen zu setzen ????
wer bringt was mit ? oder bringt jeder einfach irgendwas mit und wir haben nachher 10 verschiedene sorten nudelsalat ???   
wie ist das mit den getränken ?


----------



## Lore (23. November 2005)

wir können auch bier holen und hoffen dass es getrunken wird.. aber da wir ja noch nicht viele zusagen haben is das nicht leicht abzuschätzen. mann kann das zeug ja auch wieder zurückbringen. auf der einen seite bringts kohle in die kasse auf der andern müssten wir dann dienste einteilen
bisher soll jeder seinen kram selbst mitbringen.


blondi wie findsten meine geile signatur??? 

sieht so aus als würden wir einige potentielle Partyteilnehmer an den Guido verlieren (wolfacher und walhall) 

Ich halte den Gedanken an die Verschiebung auf den 17. deshalb für gerechtfertigt, schließlich macht ne Party mit vielen Leuten mehr Spass.
Tamy was meinst du?


----------



## simbag (24. November 2005)

Hallo Lore, hallo alle zusammen,

habe mit Begeisterung gesehen, welche Resonanz die Feier erlangt hat. Super!

Was allerdings die Terminverschiebung anbelangt, finde ich es nicht so dolle, wenn wir das machen werden. Es wird immer etwas bei irgend jemand sein und das Wetter wird sich immer weiter verschlechtern. Daher sollten wir an dem 3.12. festhalten. Zumal wir dieses Datum auch schon überall bekanntgegeben haben. Ein Umfrage zur Terminverschiebung habe ich unserem Forum beigefügt, bisheriger Stand einstimmig 3.12.05.

Bei mir kommt perönlich hinzu, dass ich diesen Tag schon freischaufeln mußte und den 17 nicht mal absehen kann. Also haut rein....     

Gruß Marcus
www.bike-crew-speyer.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (25. November 2005)

hi
ich bin auch wieder im lande !! bin auch für den 3.12... lori, dann musst du halt mal auf den guido verzichten !!!

heute abend geht klar ??


----------



## Don Stefano (25. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> heute abend geht klar ??


Ja, geht klar.


----------



## Lore (25. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich bin auch wieder im lande !! bin auch für den 3.12... lori, dann musst du halt mal auf den guido verzichten !!!
> 
> heute abend geht klar ??


es geht darum, dass die leute zum guido fahrn statt zu uns !!!!


----------



## blond25 (25. November 2005)

weisst ja "wer nicht will, der hat schon...."


----------



## Lore (26. November 2005)

leut, ich sag dem herrn hofheinz morgen zu. für den 3.12.

irgendwelche einwände?


----------



## DirtJumperxxx (27. November 2005)

Nee ! Keine EinwÃ¤nde !!!
Jetzt brauchen wir nur 10 Leutz die sich mit 50 â¬ fÃ¼r die Kaution von 500 â¬ beteiligen. Das Geld bekommen wir ja dann wieder ! Also dÃ¼rfte das kein Problem sein finde ich !   Insgesamt sind bis jetzt 3 Personen die sich beteiligen an der Kaution. Jetzt fehlen uns nur noch 7 Leute die sich beteiligen... Also Leute postet und schreibt wer bereit wÃ¤re. Und denkt dran ! Ihr bekommt das Geld ja wieder. Also soweit wÃ¤re dann alles klar wegen der Kaution.
Jetzt noch ne andere Frage wer kÃ¶nnte denn nen Beamer besorgen ? Weil wir ja noch en paar Bike Videos schauen kÃ¶nnten. Also zumindestens mal den New World Disorder 6...
In diesem Sinne 
GruÃ Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (28. November 2005)

Hi Jungs und Mädels !!!
Ich wär dabei... Allerdings sollten wir schon schauen, dass nicht nur wir dann das "Putzteam" stellen.... oder ??
Wer ist zum aufbauen da?
wer kommt alles vom Verein ?? superjoga ? bremsman ? endchen ?
vielleicht noch schnell ne mail rumschicken ??
was müssen wir noch besorgen? kohle? glühwein? (lieber glühkirsch... gell??  )

daniel, du kümmerst dich um die gogogirls....   
und der lore spielt türsteher....

wer kommt von der NLs ?


----------



## DirtJumperxxx (28. November 2005)

Mensch blondi ! Ich dachte du willst für uns tanzen *fg     
naja ok !  
hmm dann wären wir jetzt schon 4 leute für die kaution ! jetzt fehlen uns aber immer noch 6.....
also jungs und mädels haut rein ! ab wann starten wir dann den dirt jam ???
von den pirmasenser leutz kommen auch noch en paar aber net viele.
Bis Denne 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kenny Garnet (28. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> wer kommt von der NLs ?



Bist du sicher, dass dich wenigstens einer derer auch wirklich erkennt? Ich erinnere da an die diversen Versuche im Criti.

Ma sehen, ob der fez dann ein Bier bei dir bestellt, weil die Bedienung wieder nicht kommen will, höhö.


----------



## eL (28. November 2005)

irgendwer hat mir mal gesagt "blondi erkennste gleich" 
also muss sie sich ja wohl von der masse deutlich abheben.

das sie mal im criti war sind doch ammenmärchen.

eL


----------



## Kenny Garnet (28. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> mensch leud, der guido is wohl der einzige Deutsche der momentan im WC vorn mit dabei ist.. und so oft kriegt man nicht die gelegenheit so einen mal richtig abzuziehen



Ähm, Lore, der Guido ist also im WC vorn, wenn ich das so richtig verstehe??? Und du freust dich schon auf die Gelegenheit, ja? - OK, ich hatte mich in dir wohl getäuscht. Aber beherzige vielleicht meinen Hinweis: Im Vereinsheim ist die Kabine nicht gerade luxuriös ausgestattet, was das Platzangebot anbetrifft. Da kriegst du die Tür kaum hinter dir zu.


----------



## Lore (28. November 2005)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, Lore, der Guido ist also im WC vorn, wenn ich das so richtig verstehe??? Und du freust dich schon auf die Gelegenheit, ja? - OK, ich hatte mich in dir wohl getäuscht. Aber beherzige vielleicht meinen Hinweis: Im Vereinsheim ist die Kabine nicht gerade luxuriös ausgestattet, was das Platzangebot anbetrifft. Da kriegst du die Tür kaum hinter dir zu.


vorn dran is doch ein riesen pissbecken !?!?!


----------



## Lore (28. November 2005)

ja brauchen kohle.. oder holz zum fi..fackeln !

glühwein brauchen wir auch.

das is doch ne gute sache, wenn wir des zeug stellen, und den rest sich eben jeder nach belieben mitbringt.

Von den Speyrern machen einige Salate etc zum allgemeinen Verzehr. Super!

Vielleicht finden sich noch ein paar mehr die irgendwas zum Allgemeinwohl beitragen wollen. was süsses hätt ich gern    pudding oder kuchen  

nochwas: Wir brauchen dringend noch leute die sich bei der Kaution beteiligen.
Die Kaution ist Voraussetzung! Sonst läuft nix!
die leute bei mir bitte melden!

so denn haut rein


----------



## blond25 (28. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht finden sich noch ein paar mehr die irgendwas zum Allgemeinwohl beitragen wollen. was süsses hätt ich gern    pudding oder kuchen


ich schau mal, was sich machen lässt....


----------



## blond25 (28. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwer hat mir mal gesagt "blondi erkennste gleich"
> also muss sie sich ja wohl von der masse deutlich abheben.



na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt... 
freu mich auf dich, eL


----------



## Kenny Garnet (28. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwer hat mir mal gesagt "blondi erkennste gleich"
> also muss sie sich ja wohl von der masse deutlich abheben.
> eL


Hm, bin da noch etwas skeptisch, denn erst neulich wurde meine Frau für Blondi gehalten. Dementi grande.



			
				DirtJumperxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch blondi ! Ich dachte du willst für uns tanzen *fg


Stimmt, sie wollte doch noch was tanzen. Um die Gäste bei der Stange zu halten. So um dieselbe rum, zum Beispiel, bravo...

Also, wo kriegen wir 'ne Stange her? Bringt der Lulli außer dem Beamer eine mit? - Sozusagen 'ne Weihnachtsfeier mit Stiel, ö-hö, ö-hö...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (28. November 2005)

Kenny, wir brauchen noch nen Nikolaus !!!!
wie wärs ??

@lulli: ja, bring deine stange mit !!!!

sonst noch irgendwelche vorschläge/ideen ???


----------



## Lore (28. November 2005)

lulli mit der rute kann doch den nikolaus machen

weihnachtsbaum??? lichterketten??

und wir brauchen holz vor der hütte


----------



## Kenny Garnet (28. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Kenny, wir brauchen noch nen Nikolaus !!!!
> wie wärs ??
> 
> sonst noch irgendwelche vorschläge/ideen ???



Ich-mach-kei-nen-Ni-ko-laus! 
Aber der Bremsman macht Krabbelsack.


----------



## blond25 (28. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> und wir brauchen holz vor der hütte



das haben wir doch !!!   

also, bremsman: krabbelsack ???


----------



## eL (28. November 2005)

genau das wars


----------



## blond25 (28. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> genau das wars



hm... hast ja dann ne gute ausrede, wenn du allen weibern auf die ****** schaust, oder ?? haha


----------



## Lore (28. November 2005)

da simma dabei...


----------



## simbag (28. November 2005)

Uaaaaaa, grööööll!!! Was geht ab, wartet am Samstag wird Blond25, ja Du Gabi, erstmal inspitziert ;o)


----------



## Miri Sübel (29. November 2005)

schon wieder diese GABI.... wer zum Teufel ist das ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lulli25 (29. November 2005)

morsche,

alla gut, am samstag wird geso.... .
der lulli bringt einen beamer mit und noch ein oder zwei andere sachen...   

wer bringt die video´s mit? und auf was für einem format sind die teile?
man oh man... lasst mal was hören...

@holger: COASPRODUCTION, oder was? Du weisst ja, kein alkohol am arbeitsplatz am samstag... 

alla ihr pippi´s


----------



## superjoga (29. November 2005)

DER LULLI.....ich liebe dich!!! dich und deinen beamer. und noch mehr deinen "DJ-platz"


----------



## lulli25 (29. November 2005)

hey joggi,

zieh dich warm an... INTENSE M1 wartet im Sommer an einer dunklen Stelle irgendwo im wald. dann darfst du ein stück seife aufheben...  

DJ-Platz find ich voll geil.

joggi -- filmsch den auch?


----------



## Lore (29. November 2005)

der flitzer bringt videos mit. lulli haste auch pc dabei?

wer trinkt alles en glühwein??? ich muss das wissen zum hochrechnen... x20 

nee ohne kack, wer bestimmte vorlieben hat muss sein suff selbst mitbringen, fleisch ja sowieso und dann noch was für alle


----------



## Lore (29. November 2005)

ey lulli machtn jockey  ..engagiert !


----------



## lulli25 (29. November 2005)

am arsch die räuber lore!
ich knall euch den beamer, leinwand und e bissle audio in den saal und danach geh ich meine kehle nässen!  

wer macht eigentlich gogo?  

Ihr dünnbrettbohrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (29. November 2005)

lulli25 schrieb:
			
		

> am arsch die räuber lore!
> ich knall euch den beamer, leinwand und e bissle audio in den saal und danach geh ich meine kehle nässen!
> 
> wer macht eigentlich gogo?
> ...


mensch lulli wie bist du denn drauf.. nagut wenn du nicht willst.. mach ich halt den jockey für die gogogirls


----------



## superjoga (29. November 2005)

vergiss es lore, ich tanz nur wenn der lulli auflegt...........


----------



## lulli25 (29. November 2005)

hey joggi,

du bisch´s letschde...   
aber am samstag wirst du gefilmt, das sag ich dir!!!
sogar von unten!


----------



## Lore (29. November 2005)

hey joga, backst du en kuchen?? oder kekse? ich hätt am samstag gern was süßes


----------



## superjoga (29. November 2005)

kekse? kuchen? kann ich backen? wenn du was süsses willst, musst du dich an den lulli halten   . aber der will mir ja unters röckchen......

nee, aber ich schau mal, vielleicht schaff ichs ja, echt nen kuchen zu backen!?


----------



## Lore (29. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> nee, aber ich schau mal, vielleicht schaff ichs ja, echt nen kuchen zu backen!?


  oder  ?  juhu


----------



## superjoga (29. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> oder  ?  juhu


öh, hä? ich glaub da bekomm ich jetzt probleme mit der beschaffung der zutaten.....


----------



## Lore (29. November 2005)

schokoladensoße drüber, dann kann nix schiefgehn


----------



## superjoga (29. November 2005)

ich geb alles!!!


----------



## Ulli1169 (29. November 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> kekse? kuchen? kann ich backen? wenn du was süsses willst, musst du dich an den lulli halten   . aber der will mir ja unters röckchen......
> 
> nee, aber ich schau mal, vielleicht schaff ichs ja, echt nen kuchen zu backen!?




oder ne TK Torte beim Walmart holen; der hat SA bis abends auf. 
(aber denk dran, das Auftauen benötigt eine Weile, wäre ja 
peinlich wenns rauskommt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (29. November 2005)

he du!!! wenn ich nen kuchen mach, dann richtig. da nehm ich nicht mal backpulver oder solche fürz!!!


----------



## lulli25 (29. November 2005)

joggi isch nur zu faul zum backen, ich kenne ihn schon seeehr, seeeehr lange. der pisst sich gerne raus!


----------



## blond25 (29. November 2005)

Ok...
dann haben wir ja das Programm:
der lulli legt auf, der jogi tanzt....

kuchen vom jogi, ich bring wodkagötterspeise, markus macht türsteher, 
was gibts noch ???

für mitglieder kostet es *KEINEN* Eintritt !!!

@lulli, lore + superjoga: wir sehen uns morgen abend beim "indoor cycling" !!! ich zieh auch mein trikot an !! (lulli,bring ne kamera mit !!)


----------



## superjoga (30. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ............ich zieh auch mein trikot an !! (lulli,bring ne kamera mit !!)...........


wieso? kannst auch gerne ohne fahren.....


----------



## blond25 (30. November 2005)

klar !!! mach ich immer !!!


----------



## superjoga (30. November 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> klar !!! mach ich immer !!!



COOL


----------



## blond25 (30. November 2005)

also.. wir sehn uns dann heute abend! 18:30 im velo !!!


----------



## Tamy (30. November 2005)

Hallo blond25,

also von uns kommt ein Nudelsalat, Gurkensalat und ein Tomatensalat. 
ich hoffe das ist ok. Wenn ihr noch was braucht gebt mir bitte bescheid.

Lg Tamy


----------



## Lore (30. November 2005)

Tamy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo blond25,
> 
> also von uns kommt ein Nudelsalat, Gurkensalat und ein Tomatensalat.
> ich hoffe das ist ok. Wenn ihr noch was braucht gebt mir bitte bescheid.
> ...


 könntest du noch die namen dazuschreiben, von wem was kommt

wir wissen nämlich schon von einem salat vom schpädzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tamy (30. November 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> könntest du noch die namen dazuschreiben, von wem was kommt
> 
> wir wissen nämlich schon von einem salat vom schpädzel



Also der Nudelsalat ist vom Spätzle
der Tomatensalat oder der Kartoffelsalat von Mary
und von mir kommt ein Gurkensalat und ein Paprikasalat


----------



## Lore (30. November 2005)

Tamy schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Nudelsalat ist vom Spätzle
> der Tomatensalat oder der Kartoffelsalat von Mary
> und von mir kommt ein Gurkensalat und ein Paprikasalat


subba merci


----------



## Lore (30. November 2005)

servus.

wir brauchen nen rechner für die party. am besten mit musik drauf und zum abspielen von DVDs und Videos verschiedener Formate. 

hat jmd was?


----------



## lulli25 (30. November 2005)

alla ihr dünnis,

wenn jemand noch DROI WOICHE OIER VON OINERER ROIH mitbringt dann wird die mp3 Maschine anrollen. Alla hier die Liste von lulli:

- Projektor
- Leinwand
- Audioanlage (50kW) [lagert gerade noch im trailer]
- Laptop
- ext. Festplatte mit Mukke

- wenn jemand noch ne Saison an 2x Turntable (MKII) und nem Pioneer DJM600 abziehen will, dann bitte bescheid sagen, ansonsten lass ich´s zuhause.... höhöhö
 

bis samstag....


----------



## Lore (30. November 2005)

@ lulli
Formate bisher: divx und normale DVD


----------



## eL (30. November 2005)

ich seh schon ich muss meine "mickeymaus" doch mitbringen.


eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (30. November 2005)

mickeymaus ???


----------



## eL (30. November 2005)

ich wusste es würde die ein oder andere frage aufwerfen    aber bei ner 50kw musikanlage sollte man ein hochleistungsgehörschutz tragen.


----------



## Lore (30. November 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich wusste es würde die ein oder andere frage aufwerfen    aber bei ner 50kw musikanlage sollte man ein hochleistungsgehörschutz tragen.


Mädchen oder was?


----------



## lulli25 (30. November 2005)

aber hallo mädchen,

aber egal, ich denk auch an solche...  ... Bring einen Gehörschutz für den   mit! doppeldreifach  

mädchen...

alla


----------



## lulli25 (30. November 2005)

ausserdem werden noch "NIL Zigaretten" geraucht!


----------



## Lore (30. November 2005)

lulli wann kommst du mit deinem transistorradio? brauchst du leut zum aufbaun?


----------



## lulli25 (1. Dezember 2005)

ich denke es gibt schon die neue form eines röhrenverstärkers. 
zwecks zeiten und so was, telefonieren wir heute abend...
den kenny garnet müssen wir noch als helfer buchen!


----------



## Lore (1. Dezember 2005)

lulli25 schrieb:
			
		

> den kenny garnet müssen wir noch als helfer buchen!


hä, wen?


----------



## blond25 (1. Dezember 2005)

den kenny !!!! lore mensch !!!! den kennst du auch !!!


----------



## Lore (1. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> den kenny !!!! lore mensch !!!! den kennst du auch !!!


kenn i garned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (1. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> den kenny !!!! lore mensch !!!! den kennst du auch !!!



hä? dachte jochen kann nicht?


----------



## Lore (1. Dezember 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> hä? dachte jochen kann nicht?


günter?


----------



## superjoga (1. Dezember 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> günter?


wer is denn günter? und kennt jemand nen jochen?


----------



## superjoga (1. Dezember 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> hä? dachte jochen kann nicht?


und was hat der jochen mit dem kenny zu tun??? ich glaub du hast da was nicht geblickt......? ich dachte allerdings DU würdest nicht kommen......


----------



## blond25 (1. Dezember 2005)

ja, ich kenn nen günther (das ist doch der mit den rasierten Beinen!!!)
aber wer ist jochen ??? und wer ist kenny ??? hä ???


----------



## lulli25 (1. Dezember 2005)

hääääääääää, 

ich glaub ich bin im falschen forum. ich kenn hier niemanden. 
kenny garnet, kann echt nicht!
wir taufen ihn in: kann i garnet

was?

pippi

i kann garnet pippi mit dem lulli


----------



## blond25 (1. Dezember 2005)

lulli25 schrieb:
			
		

> i kann garnet pippi mit dem lulli


 HÄ ???


wo warst du denn gestern ? wir haben dich vermisst !!!


----------



## lulli25 (1. Dezember 2005)

gestern? ... was war gestern?  

ohhhh, jetzt --- velodrom. aha, .... naja, wenn ich gestern in´s velodrom gekommen wäre, hätte ich mit Sicherheit nur gedöns gekauft. ich warte lieber bis ich meinen downhiller zusammengeschraubt habe, dann wage ich mich wieder an solche örtlichkeiten...

da fällt mir ein: hat jemand noch einen Zeitfahrlenker-Aufsatz von Syntace für´s Rennrad zu verkaufen?


----------



## Lore (1. Dezember 2005)

wer ausser dem henne fährt denn in KA nochn Turner DHR ?  
der verkauft des nämlich grad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (1. Dezember 2005)

lulli25 schrieb:
			
		

> .........da fällt mir ein: hat jemand noch einen Zeitfahrlenker-Aufsatz von Syntace für´s Rennrad zu verkaufen?........


jo, hab ich. bring ich dir heute abend mit.


----------



## Lore (1. Dezember 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> wer ausser dem henne fährt denn in KA nochn Turner DHR ?
> der verkauft des nämlich grad!


sebastian müller


----------



## Lore (1. Dezember 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> sebastian müller


danke Lore


----------



## Lore (1. Dezember 2005)

Servus.

pups

Danke


----------



## blond25 (1. Dezember 2005)

alla, wer kommt denn jetzt alles ?? 
von den NLs ?? (hallo, meldet euch mal!!!)
wer kommt vom club ? 
mannheim ??
perrad ??
velodrom ??
sonstige randgruppen ???


----------



## eL (2. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> alla, wer kommt denn jetzt alles ??
> 
> sonstige randgruppen ???



werd da sein.
ich weis nur noch nicht wann und vorallem wo????
und was ich mitbringen könnte??? vieleicht ein guten wein?

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (2. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich wäre gerne gekommen...
Allerdings bin ich gerade wieder von einer Messe in Iatlien zurückgekommen, bis über beide Ohren verschnupft - und zwei meiner Damen liegen mit Bindehautentzündung darnieder bzw. beäugen aus verkifften Kaninchenaugen ihre Umwelt.

Schade !

Wünsche euch viel Spass.

Gruß Frank


----------



## muddyrider (2. Dezember 2005)

Bin dabei. Zum Fahren, Videos gucken und Saufen. Bevorzugsweise in dieser Reihenfolge.

Wenn jemand Flutlicht hätte, wäre es vielleicht keine schlechte Idee um länger dirten zu können. Man braucht nicht die ganze Strecke zu beleuchten, die neue Dirt-Hügel würde reichen...


----------



## blond25 (2. Dezember 2005)

@eL: hm...was du mitbringen könntest... ?? also, wir haben glühwein und lebkuchen, salate und kuchen....
wie wärs mit kinderpunsch ??


----------



## lulli25 (2. Dezember 2005)

mahlzeit,

alles jetzt ist auch die flutlichtaktion am start. hab gerade noch zehn HQI Lampen und ein Aggregat besorgt. benötige morgen am ca. 14 Uhr einen Helfer im Vereinsheim...

Greetz lulli25


----------



## Lore (2. Dezember 2005)

lulli25 schrieb:
			
		

> mahlzeit,
> 
> alles jetzt ist auch die flutlichtaktion am start. hab gerade noch zehn HQI Lampen und ein Aggregat besorgt. benötige morgen am ca. 14 Uhr einen Helfer im Vereinsheim...
> 
> Greetz lulli25


LUlli ohne scheiß ... echt gut !!!!  

YEEEEHHHAAAAA!!


----------



## blond25 (2. Dezember 2005)

@lulli


----------



## superjoga (2. Dezember 2005)

@eL: das ist ja traurig, das du der einzige überlebende aus einer grandiosen reihe von sprücheklopfenden abfahrtshelden bist.....  

@lulli: wie schauts denn noch aus mit piaggoroller und beamer druff? dann könnten wir draussen und drinnen.........hehehe

@blondisübel: sag mal, da muss nur einer mit nem grossen....strahler kommen und schon fährst du drauf ab. mannmann


----------



## Lore (2. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @blondisübel: sag mal, da muss nur einer mit nem grossen....strahler kommen und schon fährst du drauf ab. mannmann


machma uns nix vor....  sie ist halt leicht zu haben


----------



## superjoga (2. Dezember 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> machma uns nix vor....  sie ist halt leicht zu haben



   AHA!?


----------



## simbag (2. Dezember 2005)

Also gut man hat mich also zum Türsteher gekürrt... grins. Und wer bitte seit ihr alle? Ich laß nur nei, wen ich kenn    und wer ne geile Figur hat, lol!!!   Beides nicht der Fall, hmm dann müßt ihr mich mit Fressalien bestechen     oder mit mir Liebe machen  ansonsten schaut es duster aus, der Rest kommt in slOch!!!!    Schmalz!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (2. Dezember 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> machma uns nix vor....  sie ist halt leicht zu haben



[email protected]
wird *nie* mehr vorkommen !!!


----------



## knoflok (2. Dezember 2005)

> ...das ist ja traurig, das du der einzige überlebende aus einer grandiosen reihe von sprücheklopfenden abfahrtshelden bist.....



numenedhuddle...

werde ja auch kommen.

immer langsam mit den jungen pferden...


----------



## lulli25 (2. Dezember 2005)

des wird schon...

am samstag benötige ich wirklich einen HELFER Lore! Wichtig, wenn nicht dann ist das wie auf den billig Veranstaltungen. So nach dem Motto:"Wo sind meine versprochenen Hands?" öhhhhhh, hab ich vergessen...

alla das dies nicht eintrifft hoffe ich doch schwer!   

Alla, immer locker bleiben Ihr Pippi´s und Popo´s


----------



## eL (2. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> @eL: das ist ja traurig, das du der einzige überlebende aus einer grandiosen reihe von sprücheklopfenden abfahrtshelden bist.....



das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen:

Ich bin hier der sprücheklopfer 
und die annern sind die abfahrtshelden.

dies zu differenzieren  soviel zeit muss sein.

Herr türsteher sie werden es sofort merken wenn "Isch do nei wolle" <--- war das schwäbisch??   


eL


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (2. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

gerne wäre ich zu Eurer Weihnachtsfeier gekommen. Leider geht es nicht. Deshalb sende ich Euch, passend zur Weihnachtsfeier, die schönsten Biker-Weihnachtslieder. Ich hab die zum Teil auch unter "Allgemeines" schon gepostet, aber hier sind die fertigen und singbaren Titel.

Viel Spatz auf Eurer Feier wünscht

Schrankwandbiker


Melodie: Leise rieselt der Schnee (Frei nach H-P)

Leise rieselt der Schnee,
's Biken wär grad jetzt so schee
aber wie es nunmal isch
es wintert und das ist Besch..

Auf der Rolle wird's warm
fern sind Kummer und Harm,
weihnachtlich glänzed der Wald,
lasset ihn, mir ist's zu kalt.


Melodie: Stille Nacht

Schrille Nacht,
eilige Nacht,
Kette kracht,
alles Lacht.
Nur den Plattfuß hat keiner bedacht
und das Schaltwerk ist auch keine Pracht.
Wünsch mir ein neues Bike,
wünsche mir ein neues Bike.

Neues Bike,
herrliches Bike,
wunderschön,
an zu sehn,
steht es da wie aus einem Guß,
macht es mir ab jetzt keinen Verdruß
habe ein neues Bike,
habe jetzt ein neues Bike. 


Melodie: Fröhliche Weihnacht überall

Fröhliche Biker überall,
fröhliche Biker überall, 
auf dem Mars, auf dem Mond,
überall ein Biker wohnt.
Fröhliche Biker überall,
fröhliche Biker überall. 


Melodie: Ihr Kinderlein kommet

Ihr Bikerlein kommet,
oh kommet doch all. 
Zum Single-Trail kommet
ins Schwarzwälder Tal.
Oh seht doch wie dieser,
sehr wurzlige Trail,
von oben nach unten führt,
man ist der geil.


Weitere mögliche Lieder (Melodie):

Es ist ein Bike entsprungen (Es ist ein Ros entsprungen)

Single, lieber Singel-Trail (Josef, lieber Josef mein)

Alle Bremsen wieder (Alle Jahre wieder)

Vom Berg da oben komm ich her (Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her)

Oh Single-Trail, oh Single-Trail (Oh Tannenbaum, oh Tannenbaum)


----------



## Lore (3. Dezember 2005)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> gerne wäre ich zu Eurer Weihnachtsfeier gekommen. Leider geht es nicht. Deshalb sende ich Euch, passend zur Weihnachtsfeier, die schönsten Biker-Weihnachtslieder. Ich hab die zum Teil auch unter "Allgemeines" schon gepostet, aber hier sind die fertigen und singbaren Titel.
> 
> ...


ich danke dir für diese aufmunternden worte und möchte auch gern mit dir anstoßen


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja traurig, das du der einzige überlebende aus einer grandiosen reihe von sprücheklopfenden abfahrtshelden bis.


Ich muss leider ebenfalls leider absagen. Ich bin gestern um halb elf von einer tierisch stressigen Woche heimgekehrt und war heute den ganzen Tag shoppen - ich kann nicht mehr.  :kotz:  

Sieht man sich trotzdem an der Glühweihnachtstour?


----------



## blond25 (4. Dezember 2005)

*"Hallo Welt"*


----------



## Lore (4. Dezember 2005)

*RRRölps*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddyrider (4. Dezember 2005)




----------



## lulli25 (4. Dezember 2005)

F E T T ! ! !  



Geile Aktion!!!


----------



## blond25 (4. Dezember 2005)

Respekt Lore !!!
thanx to everybody, vor allem an unseren SuperLulli !!!!
Mega Dank !!!

@eL und knoflok:   

und der Raum ist jetzt auch wieder sauber !!!


----------



## Lore (4. Dezember 2005)

Danke , zurück! blondi,lulli,tamy,simbag,schpädzel,adrian uund die andern..  

dirt im flutlicht war trotz regen hammer!

und es hat geholfen, mien halsweh ist weg.

@muddy, schick mir bitte mal die bilder


----------



## superjoga (4. Dezember 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> ....Sieht man sich trotzdem an der Glühweihnachtstour? ........


aber sicher doch!!! der eL und der knoflok waren ja da, haben also anlass zum mitkommen auf die glühweintour gegeben.....  

@lulli: danke, des war mal widda en hamma

tschüss


----------



## blond25 (4. Dezember 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> ...und es hat geholfen, mien halsweh ist weg.



ganz ohne ******


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blond25 (4. Dezember 2005)

@lore: sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen...
und weisst ja, Rache ist süss !!!


----------



## Lore (4. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz ohne ******


gutzje??

ich hab doch die ganze packung Kinder em eukal und lemocin gefuttert...


----------



## blond25 (4. Dezember 2005)

Achtung: kann bei übermäßigem Verzehr abführend wirken...


----------



## poo-cocktail (4. Dezember 2005)

mehr Bilder!!!!! SOFORT


----------



## muddyrider (4. Dezember 2005)

Bin gerade dabei.
Bei mir sind es leider nicht so viele.

Schade dass das mit der bmx-Halle nicht geklappt hat...


----------



## blond25 (4. Dezember 2005)

ich würd ne CD machen... müsste halt wissen, wer alles Bilder gemacht hat...
muddyrider ??
simbag ?
patrick ??

meldet euch doch einfach bei mir....

Grüsse


----------



## muddyrider (4. Dezember 2005)

ich hab meine Bilder Simbag geschikt.

Ich seh mal zu, ob ich was anfangen kann mit den paar Aktionen dich ich gefilmt hab.


Und nochmal einen riesigen Dank an dem Lulli und dem Lore, das war der Hammer!   
(nächste Saison, Morzine unter Flutlicht mit dem M1?)


----------



## lulli25 (4. Dezember 2005)

klaro, M1 verpflichtet!


----------



## eL (5. Dezember 2005)

Soo jetzt ich

Es war eine sehr gelungene massenveranstaltung die "DerClub" da abgeliefert hat.

-Sehr nettes vereinsheim
-absolut zentral gelegen
-nette schmutzhügel selbst für die allerkleinsten kids (wie alt war der knirps eigentlich?? 5? )
-Flutlichtanlage für die schmutzhügel
-Discoanlage für die beschallung mit der zum film des beamers passenden Menschenfressermusik
-Lagerfeuerromantik
-der yeti sieht jetz aus wie reinhold messner
-lecker zu trinken und zu essen
-angenehme leut zum schwätze
-etwas wenig bunnys aber von hoher qualität   
-überall lagen aufnahmeanträge und schreibstifte rum
-Blondi gibt es wirklich und sie is voll nett
-leider hat es kein NL zu dieser veranstaltung geschafft.

Wenn die NL ihre ehre noch retten wollen so empfehle ich schleunigst Marcus zu assimilieren    denn nur so könnt ihr euren gesichtsverlust nachträglich verhindern.

eL


----------



## superjoga (5. Dezember 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> .......der yeti sieht jetz aus wie reinhold messner
> ............leider hat es kein NL zu dieser veranstaltung geschafft.
> 
> Wenn die NL ihre ehre noch retten wollen so empfehle ich schleunigst Marcus zu assimilieren    denn nur so könnt ihr euren gesichtsverlust nachträglich verhindern.
> ...



tach eL.....
top1: danke für den yeti   
top2: die NLs. leider ein müder haufen.....  
top3: knoflok: entscheide dich!!! fette parties und heisse chicks, oder unrasierte beine auf besame mucho abfahrten mit den NLs....  

trotzdem muss ich ankündigen, dass wir die NLs bei ihrer glühmarkttour unterstützen.......................

bis zum nächsten jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> top3: knoflok: entscheide dich!!! fette parties und heisse chicks, oder unrasierte beine auf besame mucho abfahrten mit den NLs....



Na Knoflok, dir als maschinenbau-Student sollte die Entscheidung ja nicht schwer fallen ... mit fetten Partys und heissen Chicks bist du doch eh vollkommen überfordert ....


----------



## superjoga (5. Dezember 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... mit fetten Partys und heissen Chicks bist du doch eh vollkommen überfordert ....



mensch wooly, das war aber gemein.....


----------



## superjoga (5. Dezember 2005)

@eL: rezept für die frikadellen!!!! her damit!! sofort!!!


----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> mensch wooly, das war aber gemein.....



bin halt schwer zu assimilieren ...


----------



## knoflok (5. Dezember 2005)

kann dem wooly aber nur zustimmen   

ich bleib bei den unrasierten abfahrten (zumindest hauptberuflich...)

vielleicht können wir den superyoga assimilieren   

knofi


----------



## fez (5. Dezember 2005)

kamen dort El`s berüchtigte Pfefferoni-Buletten zum Einsatz ?

(oder verwechsle ich da was...?)


----------



## blond25 (5. Dezember 2005)

die dinger waren sofort weg !!!! hab gar nix mehr abbekommen !!!


----------



## fez (5. Dezember 2005)

sei froh ! sie fördern nämlich nicht unerheblich die Verdauung und geben dem Hintern eine rosige Gesichtsfarbe.


----------



## blond25 (5. Dezember 2005)

ach so... deshalb sind dann auf einmal alle wieder nach draußen zum springen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blueri-der (5. Dezember 2005)

Ja das FLutlichtjumpen war sau funnig     

Wenn jetzt jeder der bilder hat diese ins netz stellt wäre es perfekt   

Am besten unter nem neuen !Thema! zeigen 

MfG bluie


----------



## blueri-der (5. Dezember 2005)

oder auf die Hompage vom mtb-karlsruhe.de stellen(lassen)


----------



## blond25 (5. Dezember 2005)

einer soll die bilder sammeln.. muddy hat seine schon simbag geschickt. dann sollte das jeder so machen, oder ?? dann machen wir ne cd ....


----------



## superjoga (5. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> die dinger waren sofort weg !!!! hab gar nix mehr abbekommen !!!


die geräte waren sooooo geil, das kann einer der sie nicht probiert hat gar nicht nachvollziehen.   
@fez: also verdauungsmässig ging bei mir alles klar. selbst nach 7stück (sorry blond...)
also der spruch mit: s'brennt drei mol, beim fresse, beim sch.... un em kanalarbeita in de auge.....kann hier nich angewandt werden...


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> einer soll die bilder sammeln.. muddy hat seine schon simbag geschickt. dann sollte das jeder so machen, oder ?? dann machen wir ne cd ....


Webseite, nix CD...


----------



## superjoga (5. Dezember 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Webseite, nix CD...



kann man unqualifizierte beiträge nicht löschen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (5. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> kann man unqualifizierte beiträge nicht löschen lassen?


Hey stelle hier nicht die Existenz des Forums in Frage!!! Wenn du unqualifizierte Bemerkungen löschen lassen willst, dann musst du hier verdammt viel löschen.   
Ausserdem wollte ich nur nochmal zum ausdruck bringen, dass ich es gerne sehen würde, wenn die Bilder auf unserer Webseite landen!


----------



## blueri-der (5. Dezember 2005)

Man kann ja au ne CD von allen machen und ein paar auf die hompage stellen damit au die was davon haben die nicht an ne CD ran kommen!!!


----------



## Lore (5. Dezember 2005)

blueri-der schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann ja au ne CD von allen machen und ein paar auf die hompage stellen damit au die was davon haben die nicht an ne CD ran kommen!!!


 CD 6,95 !


----------



## muddyrider (5. Dezember 2005)

blueri-der schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann ja au ne CD von allen machen und ein paar auf die hompage stellen damit au die was davon haben die nicht an ne CD ran kommen!!!


Mir ist egal ob Cd oder Internet, aber wenn die Bilder auf die homepage vom Verein gestellt werden sollen, dann wäre es sinnvoll die Helligkeit und Kontrast zu bearbeiten bevor (photoshop). Sonst sieht man zu wenig.


----------



## blond25 (5. Dezember 2005)

MÄNNER !!!

Vielleicht sollten wir erst mal schauen, wie wir die Bilder alle zusammen bekommen ?? Sonst gibts hier ein paar und dort ein paar. Wenn wir dann alle haben, dann kann man ja mit machen, was man will....

oder denkt frau da schon wieder zu logisch ??


----------



## blond25 (5. Dezember 2005)

tick... du warst nicht da.... hast du überhaupt das recht, diese exklusiven bilder zu sehen ???


----------



## superjoga (5. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> tick... du warst nicht da.... hast du überhaupt das recht, diese exklusiven bilder zu sehen ???


lasst uns eine initiative starten namens: "entrechtet den tick.de", wär das super......


----------



## Ulli1169 (5. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> lasst uns eine initiative starten namens: "entrechtet den tick.de", wär das super......



geh lieber biken und friss nich soviele bulletten, nachher hängt dir wieder der hüftspeck links und rechts raus und du kommst die berge ned hoch.


----------



## poo-cocktail (5. Dezember 2005)

nich labern.... fotos hochladen....schnell es brennt.....oder so


----------



## blond25 (5. Dezember 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> geh lieber biken und friss nich soviele bulletten, nachher hängt dir wieder der hüftspeck links und rechts raus und du kommst die berge ned hoch.



hey ! jetzt muss ich doch mal hier eingreifen ! ich war letzt mit superjoga fahren! Der hat mal nen Knackarsch und rasierte Beine !! Da ist rein gar nix auszusetzen dran !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lulli25 (5. Dezember 2005)

Glaub ich´s, oder was?

Die letzten Beiträge sind ja schlimmer als mei Mudda!  
Die quatsch´t verdammt viel, aber so ein gesülze. Hab mir bei dem durchlesen fast die Augen gebrochen. Ihr seid ja schlimmer als der Rentnerverein Karlsruhe e.V. . So ein Scheiss zu diskutieren, könnt Ihr wenn Ihr 60 seit.

Und wer ist schuld? Der PROF. DR. TICK.

Also Ihr Pippi´s. Es gibt ne CD und ein paar Bilder werden auf die Homepage gestellt. Und wer nicht richtig Tickt, darf bei mir mal LKW ein und ausladen - bis die Finger brennen. Dünni´s!


----------



## Lore (5. Dezember 2005)

die Frau Joga hat ja wohl ma kein Knackarsch..!!  

 
könnte dran liegen dass ich no ned genau hingeguggt hab..  

uiuuiuii, lulli, jetzt gehts erst richtig los.................


----------



## eL (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo ihr spaten

Also erstens heißen die dinger Buletten!!!!! weil sie ja quasi sozusagen aus Berlin sind. 
Rezept gibts schonmal garnicht! vonwegen knowhow rausziehen und dann...
Blondi dir mach ich natürlich mal wieder welche
Fez du hast sie mit sicherheit noch nicht probiert!!!! aber warscheinlich verwechselst du das ganze mit den selbsteingelegten grillfeisch bei den franzmännern wo es so geregnet hat.
Der yeti rasiert sich eindeutig an den falschen körperstellen   obenrum fast bigfoot und dann lange glattrasierte frauenbeine    dem geht garnicht.

eL


----------



## Ulli1169 (5. Dezember 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr spaten
> Also erstens heißen die dinger Buletten!!!!! weil sie ja quasi sozusagen aus Berlin sind. Rezept gibts schonmal garnicht! vonwegen knowhow rausziehen und dann...



mh, dachte das ist der Sinn des Assimilierens. Dafür ist im (Club-)Kollektiv
ja unsere Drohne Blond25 zuständig    




			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Der yeti rasiert sich eindeutig an den falschen körperstellen   obenrum fast bigfoot und dann lange glattrasierte frauenbeine    dem geht garnicht.
> eL



Tut immer wieder weh, wenn Wahrheiten ans Licht kommen ..... ;-)


----------



## blond25 (5. Dezember 2005)

"Eine Drohne ist das *Männchen* der Honigbiene. Es hat einen etwas größeren, plumperen Körper als die (weiblichen) Arbeitsbienen, aber im Gegensatz zu diesen keinen Stachel. Sie sind daher kaum wehrhaft und lassen sich überwiegend von den Arbeitsbienen füttern....

Die Drohnen begatten beim sog. Hochzeitsflug die Bienenkönigin. Sie werden - falls sie nicht bereits gleich nach der Begattung sterben - im Spätsommer aus dem Stock vertrieben (Drohnenschlacht) und kommen danach um...."


Von "http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drohne"


----------



## blond25 (5. Dezember 2005)

Eine Drohne ist ein unbemanntes, in der Regel wiederverwendbares Luftfahrzeug, das schwerer als Luft ist.
Drohnen werden vorwiegend zu militärischen Zwecken eingesetzt.


----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2005)

er meinte so was wie Puffmutter ...


----------



## Lore (5. Dezember 2005)

wir brauchen die Enterprise-Borg-Definition!


----------



## Lore (5. Dezember 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> er meinte so was wie Puffmutter ...


kleine Stricher hätten das wohl gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (5. Dezember 2005)

Assimilierte Individuen werden zu Drohnen gemacht, deren Körper mit mechanischen Implantaten und Nanotechnologie ausgestattet sind.

BorgDrohne


----------



## Ulli1169 (5. Dezember 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> wir brauchen die Enterprise-Borg-Definition!



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Völker_im_Star-Trek-Universum#Borg


----------



## eL (5. Dezember 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> kleine Stricher hätten das wohl gern



hartgeldstricher bitteschön

so viel zeit muss sein


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Dezember 2005)

Und mir macht man Vorwürfe das ich ein Scheiss schreib...   

Am 19. dürft ihr dann richtig auf mich einprügeln... Da werd ich wohl zum Biketreff kommen (zu 80% sicher). 
Ich hoffe meine Trikots kommen da dann auch hin, gelle Blondi, du darfst auch mal auf das Thema antworten...   
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich dich überfallen wollt bei der Trikotübergabe!    Ansonsten darfst du die Trikots auch beim Bremsman lagern, da bekomm ich wenigstens Antwort.


----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Und mir macht man Vorwürfe das ich ein Scheiss schreib...
> 
> Am 19. dürft ihr dann richtig auf mich einprügeln... Da werd ich wohl zum Biketreff kommen (zu 80% sicher).
> Ich hoffe meine Trikots kommen da dann auch hin, gelle Blondi, du darfst auch mal auf das Thema antworten...
> Ist ja nicht so, dass ich dich überfallen wollt bei der Trikotübergabe!    Ansonsten darfst du die Trikots auch beim Bremsman lagern, da bekomm ich wenigstens Antwort.


LALALALLALLALALALLALLALLAAALALLALLALLALALALALALA
(kleiner tipp-der-tick: am 19 findet wahrscheinlich KEIN biketreff statt.....)


----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> hey ! jetzt muss ich doch mal hier eingreifen ! ich war letzt mit superjoga fahren! Der hat mal nen Knackarsch und rasierte Beine !! Da ist rein gar nix auszusetzen dran !!!!!!!!


JA SERVUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr spaten
> 
> Also erstens heißen die dinger Buletten!!!!! weil sie ja quasi sozusagen aus Berlin sind.
> Rezept gibts schonmal garnicht! vonwegen knowhow rausziehen und dann...
> ...



her mit dem rezept, oder ich lass mir die haare aus dem gesicht bis über die beine wachsen!!!


----------



## Aloha 699 (6. Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich das so alles durchlese, wäre alleine die Weihnachtsfeier ein guter Grund wieder in den bike-club einzutreten. 
Ich werde mal ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken spielen. Werden alte Menschen eigentlich noch aufgenommen???


----------



## lulli25 (6. Dezember 2005)

THEMAWECHSEL:

Heute Abend 18:30 Uhr. Rolle fahren im VeloDrom. Ich bin dabei. Das Werkzeug liegt im Auto (Rennrad, Rolle, etc.).

YEAH!

Und ich kauf mir nix an Material. mmmmmmmmmh... Vielleicht 2 Päärchen Bremsbacken für´s M1 ! 

Denn es VERPFLICHTET!


----------



## Ulli1169 (6. Dezember 2005)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das so alles durchlese, wäre alleine die Weihnachtsfeier ein guter Grund wieder in den bike-club einzutreten.
> Ich werde mal ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken spielen. Werden alte Menschen eigentlich noch aufgenommen???



sicher. sogar bei radveranstaltungen kommen die ollen säcke 
unter, senioren 1 & 2 bzw masters ist das dann. und les mal
auf der HP die infos zu den versicherungen durch, das ist in
der mitgliedschaft beinhaltet, gilt auch im privaten bereich.


----------



## der-tick.de (6. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> LALALALLALLALALALLALLALLAAALALLALLALLALALALALALA
> (kleiner tipp-der-tick: am 19 findet wahrscheinlich KEIN biketreff statt.....)


Sagen wir mal Sonntag den 18.12.. Ich glaub das passt besser...


----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das so alles durchlese, wäre alleine die Weihnachtsfeier ein guter Grund wieder in den bike-club einzutreten.
> Ich werde mal ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken spielen. Werden alte Menschen eigentlich noch aufgenommen???



hab mir gerade auf meine alten tage wieder ne lizenz beantragt......erschreckend ist allerdings, dass die mich allen ernstes fragen, ob ich nicht masters fahren will!?
du siehst, die meisten sind älter als sie aussehen.....


----------



## blond25 (6. Dezember 2005)

lulli25 schrieb:
			
		

> THEMAWECHSEL:
> 
> Heute Abend 18:30 Uhr. Rolle fahren im VeloDrom. Ich bin dabei. Das Werkzeug liegt im Auto (Rennrad, Rolle, etc.).



Heute ??? Ja, wo bleibt denn das koordinieren ?? Ist heute abend nicht Stammtisch im Vogel ???

Ich hab mein Rad leider nicht dabei


----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen wir mal Sonntag den 18.12.. Ich glaub das passt besser...



nochmal kleiner tipp-der-tick.de: am sonntag den 18/12 findet die zusammenführung der NLs und des mtb-club KA in der pfalz statt.im rahmen einer glühmarkttour können neue freundschaften geschlossen und tolle sachen erzählt werden (ist also auch was für dich....  ).
kuckst du hier und gibst dein stimmlein natürlich an der richtigen stelle ab:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195100

bis dann, der-superjoga-mit-tollen-tipps-für-den-tick.de

mach weiter so!


----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ??? Ja, wo bleibt denn das koordinieren ?? Ist heute abend nicht Stammtisch im Vogel ???
> 
> Ich hab mein Rad leider nicht dabei



hehehe, dann gibts heute abend für dich nur bierbäuche und keine knackärsche........


----------



## knoflok (6. Dezember 2005)

hol mal einer den joga wieder von seiner wolke wieder runter... 

seit blondi was von nem Knacka**** erwähnt hat, fliegt der irgendwo annerster...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> hol mal einer den joga wieder von seiner wolke wieder runter...
> 
> seit blondi was von nem Knacka**** erwähnt hat, fliegt der irgendwo annerster...



der neid.......


----------



## blond25 (6. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> hehehe, dann gibts heute abend für dich nur bierbäuche und keine knackärsche........



nene, hab auch keine Lust auf Vogel. Wollte eigentlich heute abend noch bissi was schaffen und daheim Rolle fahren. Das ist immer so ein MegaAufwand, das Rad und die Rolle in Velo zu kutschieren. Vor allem, wenn ihr dann noch 30 min schon wieder absteigt !!!! Lohnt sich voll net


----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ..........Vor allem, wenn ihr dann noch 30 min schon wieder absteigt !!!! Lohnt sich voll net  ...........


die "nach dreissig minuten wieder absteiger" fehlen diesmal zwecks erkältung durch übermässiges training auf der rolle und damit verbundenem extremem fahrtwind.......der arme henne...


----------



## blond25 (6. Dezember 2005)

und der andere ?? das hat auch "aufgegeben"..... 
Lori ?? Bisch dabei ??

Dann wär ne Rolle frei für mich, oder ???


----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> ........Dann wär ne Rolle frei für mich, oder ???......



da würd ich mal den hairy-C fragen........


----------



## Kenny Garnet (6. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ??? Ja, wo bleibt denn das koordinieren ?? Ist heute abend nicht Stammtisch im Vogel ???


Doch. Aber erst um 20:00. Glaub doch nicht, dass sich Lullis Rollentrebbelei - beginnend um 18:30 - wesentlich über 19:00 rauszieht. Dann liegt der Purche doch schon unterm Rad und lutscht die Ventilkappe auf, um wenigstens noch etwas Luft zu bekommen.



			
				Aloha 699 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das so alles durchlese, wäre alleine die Weihnachtsfeier ein guter Grund wieder in den bike-club einzutreten.
> Ich werde mal ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken spielen. Werden alte Menschen eigentlich noch aufgenommen???


Der Geriatrie-Express fährt jeden Sonntag ins Albtal. Die Cafés in Herrenalb bleiben links liegen. Hinter den Cafés sind dann die Berge. 
Im Senioren-Sport kannst du sicher noch eine zweite Blüte erleben.



			
				superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir gerade auf meine alten tage wieder ne lizenz beantragt......erschreckend ist allerdings, dass die mich allen ernstes fragen, ob ich nicht masters fahren will!?


Willst du damit suggerieren, du habest "Elite" angekreuzelt?



			
				superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> du siehst, die meisten sind älter als sie aussehen.....


Bitte rasier dich - und zwar im Gesicht. Sonst sieht man dir bald nicht mal mehr dein ungefähres Alter an.


----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> ....Willst du damit suggerieren, du habest "Elite" angekreuzelt?........Bitte rasier dich - und zwar im Gesicht. Sonst sieht man dir bald nicht mal mehr dein ungefähres Alter an.......



jep, natürlich elite, was sonst? da fällts nicht so auf wenn ich sch.....fahre.......
nop, rasiert wird nicht. im winter is ein bisserl fell an unbekleideten körperteilen von vorteil.....


----------



## Ulli1169 (6. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> du siehst, die meisten sind älter als sie aussehen.....





			
				Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte rasier dich - und zwar im Gesicht. Sonst sieht man dir bald nicht mal mehr dein ungefähres Alter an.



hängen da nicht eh schon die Haare drüber, viel fehlt da doch nimmer, oder ?

und wasn das mit dem "rollentraining". Nehmt einfach euer rad und fahrt 
damit ins vogel, vielmehr kommt beim training auf der rolle doch auch ned
bei raus. zumal da bestimmt das RR auch noch mit dem auto in richtung velodrom bewegt wird.


----------



## blond25 (6. Dezember 2005)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Doch. Aber erst um 20:00. Glaub doch nicht, dass sich Lullis Rollentrebbelei - beginnend um 18:30 - wesentlich über 19:00 rauszieht. Dann liegt der Purche doch schon unterm Rad und lutscht die Ventilkappe auf, um wenigstens noch etwas Luft zu bekommen.



also.... letztes mal sind wir auch ne Stunde gefahren (zwar nicht alle, aber immerhin !!!) 
18:30 bis 19:30.... Blondi wohnt bekanntlicherweise am falschen Ende von KA... also wieder heim, duschen, und dann wieder nach Ettlingen ?? 

So, liebe Blondi, jetzt musst du dich entscheiden:
Kandidat Nr.1, der rasierte Knackarsch, dessen "Familienanhang" aber nach 30min schon am Ende seiner Kräfte ist (wer wäre denn überhaupt alles dabei im velo ????) 
oder 
Kandidat Nr. 2, der mir vielleicht noch ein paar Trikots abnehmen würde und dessen Getränke leckerer sind als im Velo ?? (wer kommt alles vogel ? hab noch bestimmt 15 trikots!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> ......und wasn das mit dem "rollentraining". Nehmt einfach euer rad und fahrt
> damit ins vogel, vielmehr kommt beim training auf der rolle doch auch ned
> bei raus. zumal da bestimmt das RR auch noch mit dem auto in richtung velodrom bewegt wird......



ach ulli, sei mal nich so, weisst ja, 1h auf der rolle sind so wie 2,5h GA an der frischen luft, und ausserdem hab ich das nötig, wegen der lovehandles im hüftbereich......


----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

sach ma, kann sowas rollemässiges eigentlich nicht auch im vereinsheim stattfinden? da is dann wenigstens nich so warm!!! und wozu ham wir denn unser heimchen? da läge der vogel in ettlingen dann schon fast auf dem heimweg für alle.......
wegen heute abend is grade gar nich so klar, weil der hairy-C abschwächelt und der henne, wie schon erwähnt, durch den extremen fahrtwind bein rolle fahren nen schupfchen bekommen hat und jetzt gar nicht weiss wie er das machen soll, von seinem speck runterzukommen, der arme....


----------



## Lore (6. Dezember 2005)

hola.
wo ist denn das vereinsheim? rüppurr? wie kommen wir da rein?is da musik?lulli?
morgen ist doch rolle-tag!?! ich wär für downhill!
man kann auch mit rolle ins velo fahrn, musste nur nach hinten klappen.
also wie jezz?
velo wär aba cool ich hättn steuersatz einzupressen


----------



## Ulli1169 (6. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> sach ma, kann sowas rollemässiges eigentlich nicht auch im vereinsheim stattfinden? da is dann wenigstens nich so warm!!! und wozu ham wir denn unser heimchen? da läge der vogel in ettlingen dann schon fast auf dem heimweg für alle.......



jupp. seh ich auch so. und wenn wir noch ein paar 100 euro für die
velodrom werbung auf der Rampe bekommen kann man da sogar ein
paar vereinseigene rollen reinstellen. und wenns da jetzt noch duschen 
hätte ...


----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

rollentraining Fällt Aus!!!!!


----------



## Lore (6. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> rollentraining Fällt Aus!!!!!


mädchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

an mir liegts nich........


----------



## Ulli1169 (6. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> rollentraining Fällt Aus!!!!!



haben wirs jetzt kaputtgeredet? 
sehn wir uns dann im vogel heut abend?


----------



## superjoga (6. Dezember 2005)

achso, wenn ich keine rolle fahr sollte ich lieber bier trinken? neenee, ich hab da schon so meine räumlichkeiten zum verlegen der veranstaltung....  

und vogel is schaizze, weil in ettlingen, da muss ich mit dem auto hin und dann macht das besonders spass mit dem biertrinken.....

alla, bis denn


----------



## Ulli1169 (6. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> achso, wenn ich keine rolle fahr sollte ich lieber bier trinken? neenee, ich hab da schon so meine räumlichkeiten zum verlegen der veranstaltung....
> und vogel is schaizze, weil in ettlingen, da muss ich mit dem auto hin und dann macht das besonders spass mit dem biertrinken.....
> alla, bis denn



jo das ist ja genau der fehler, nimms rad um ins vogel zufahren und dann
hat sich das mit rollefahren erledigt. und biertrinken kannste dann auch.
mensch seid ihr kompliziert.


----------



## Waldgeist (6. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> achso, wenn ich keine rolle fahr sollte ich lieber bier trinken? neenee, ich hab da schon so meine räumlichkeiten zum verlegen der veranstaltung....
> 
> und vogel is schaizze, weil in ettlingen, da muss ich mit dem auto hin und dann macht das besonders spass mit dem biertrinken.....
> 
> alla, bis denn



den gibt in Durlach doch auch! Hotel "Blauer Reiter"


----------



## lulli25 (6. Dezember 2005)

Rolle fahren heute um 19:00 Uhr bei AVDATA im Lager!


----------



## Lore (6. Dezember 2005)

lulli25 schrieb:
			
		

> Rolle fahren heute um 19:00 Uhr bei AVDATA im Lager!


wegbeschreibung?????


----------



## blond25 (6. Dezember 2005)

Mensch Jungs !!! Ihr macht das vielleicht kompliziert !!!

ich geh jedenfalls mit Kandidant Nr. 3 spinnen !!!


----------



## lulli25 (6. Dezember 2005)

Die Wegbeschreibung findet Ihr unter: 

http://www.avdata.de/hauptseiten/anfahrt.htm

Ihr müsst dann hintere durchs Rolltor und dann rechts durch die kleine Tür.

Bis später...

Greetz LULLI


----------



## blond25 (6. Dezember 2005)

Ok, ich schau mal. 
Lori, bist du dabei ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (6. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, ich schau mal.
> Lori, bist du dabei ??


du bist aber auch unentschlossen

ich hatte grad beschlossen schwimmen zu gehn, eigentlich ....


----------



## blond25 (6. Dezember 2005)

hm...
ok, dann geh du schwimmen, ich geh spinnen und dann müssen unsere beiden anderen knackärsche eben alleine radeln gehen !!!

oder was meinst du ????


----------



## Lore (6. Dezember 2005)

ok...


----------



## blond25 (6. Dezember 2005)

sorry Jungs...
war mir bissi zu kurzfristig


----------



## Lore (6. Dezember 2005)

die ham auch zu zweit Spass. da wird auch im toten winkel mal sauber rasiert  
nösch wahr jungens


----------



## lulli25 (6. Dezember 2005)

@alle dünni´s:

wir waren sogar zu dritt! Stellt Euch mal vor, der Hanni ist sogar von Heidelberg extra nach KA gefahren um mit uns in die Kurbeln zu treten.

Also, ich will nix hören von wegen das andere Stadtende usw....  

so sieht´s aus...


----------



## poo-cocktail (6. Dezember 2005)

BILDER !!!!


----------



## blond25 (7. Dezember 2005)

ok !! das nächste mal bin ich dabei !!!  wann? nächsten Dienstag?
wo? Im vereinsheim? bei lulli? velo?
meint ihr, das würde klappen im vereinsheim?


----------



## Ulli1169 (7. Dezember 2005)

lulli25 schrieb:
			
		

> @alle dünni´s:
> wir waren sogar zu dritt! Stellt Euch mal vor, der Hanni ist sogar von Heidelberg extra nach KA gefahren um mit uns in die Kurbeln zu treten.
> Also, ich will nix hören von wegen das andere Stadtende usw....
> so sieht´s aus...



Und im Vogel der Stammtisch war auch ganz nett. Waren mehr wie
3 Leute da. Was wichtig ist:

der BDR verlangt extra-Gebühren falls Lizensanträge verspätet eingehen
(10 euro), falls also noch jemand seine braucht, unbedingt bei Adrian
melden ! Falls wer zuspät dran ist, übernimmt der Verein nicht diese
Kosten. Und falls ihrs selbst hinschickt, schickts der BDR an den Verein
zurück und das kostet auch 10 euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lulli25 (7. Dezember 2005)

Mahlzeit,

ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit ein neues Thema zu beginnen. Es lautet positive und negativ "Kritik zur Arge-MTB Internetseite!" Alterle, geradeeben wollte ich auf der besagten Seite den Lizenzantrag für 2006 runterladen. Ich find das scheiss Teil nicht. 
Bitte macht Euch mal auf die Suche nach dem Ding. Hier die Seite:

http://www.arge-mtb.de

und dann fett nei!


----------



## blueri-der (7. Dezember 2005)

Will ja niemanden überlasten aber en paar BILDER wären echt fett


----------



## blond25 (7. Dezember 2005)

sorry, ich hab keine bilder


----------



## superjoga (7. Dezember 2005)

poo-cocktail schrieb:
			
		

> BILDER !!!!




nana, soooo interessant is rolle fahren jetzt auch nicht.....hehehe


----------



## Waldgeist (7. Dezember 2005)

lulli25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich überlege schon die ganze Zeit ein neues Thema zu beginnen. Es lautet positive und negativ "Kritik zur Arge-MTB Internetseite!" Alterle, geradeeben wollte ich auf der besagten Seite den Lizenzantrag für 2006 runterladen. Ich find das scheiss Teil nicht.
> Bitte macht Euch mal auf die Suche nach dem Ding. Hier die Seite:
> ...



Das ist ja eine schöne Schrottseite. Von Design keine Spur. Der Informationsgehalt ist auch schon etwas angegraut, d.h. das Verfallsdatum ist überschritten = Gammelseiten! Nicht einmal das inzwischen vorgeschriebene Impressum ist zu finden.


----------



## Ulli1169 (7. Dezember 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja eine schöne Schrottseite. Von Design keine Spur. Der Informationsgehalt ist auch schon etwas angegraut, d.h. das Verfallsdatum ist überschritten = Gammelseiten! Nicht einmal das inzwischen vorgeschriebene Impressum ist zu finden.



dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
aber der terminkalender ist trotzdem hervorzuheben.
(hats auch in besser aufbereiteter form auf der mtb klub ka - seite)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blueri-der (7. Dezember 2005)

Was is denn jetzt mit den bildern? Der Yvan hat doch welche und der patri(c?)k au oder?
Werde langsam ungeduldig   

MfG Bluie


----------



## Lore (7. Dezember 2005)

blueri-der schrieb:
			
		

> Was is denn jetzt mit den bildern? Der Yvan hat doch welche und der patri(c?)k au oder?
> Werde langsam ungeduldig
> 
> MfG Bluie


bisch blau oder was?


----------



## muddyrider (7. Dezember 2005)

blueri-der schrieb:
			
		

> Was is denn jetzt mit den bildern? Der Yvan hat doch welche und der patri(c?)k au oder?
> Werde langsam ungeduldig
> 
> MfG Bluie


----------



## muddyrider (8. Dezember 2005)




----------



## blond25 (8. Dezember 2005)

geil !!! 
@lore: danke für gestern   
@lulli und superjoga: wann rolle?

@all:   weihnachtsmarkt?


----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Dezember 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja eine schöne Schrottseite. Von Design keine Spur. Der Informationsgehalt ist auch schon etwas angegraut, d.h. das Verfallsdatum ist überschritten = Gammelseiten! Nicht einmal das inzwischen vorgeschriebene Impressum ist zu finden.



reicht dir das nicht : ???  unter allgemeines...

IMPRESSUM




Betreiber: ARGE Radsport Baden-Württemberg, Mercedesstr. 83, 70372 Stuttgart, +49 711 9546970



E-Mail: [email protected] 






Ansprechpartner: MTB-Fachwart Holger Fenske,Am Rüppurrer Schloss 32, 76199 Karlsruhe, +49 721 9890100


E-Mail: [email protected] 





Webmaster: Wolfgang Ebersbach, +49 761 5950654


E-Mail: [email protected] 




Hinweis: Unsere Seiten sind urheberrechtlich geschützt und dienen ausschließlich zur persönlichen Information des Nutzers. Jegliche Verwertung, Vervielfältigung, Weiterverbreitung oder Speicherung in Datenbanken unserer zur Verfügung gestellten Informationen sowie gewerbliche Nutzung sind untersagt bzw. benötigen eine schriftliche Genehmigung.


Mit Urteil vom 12. Mai 1998 - 312 O 85/98 - "Haftung für Links" hat das Landgericht Hamburg entschieden, dass man durch die Anbringung von Links die Inhalte der gelinkten Seite ggf. mit zu verantworten hat. Dies kann nur dadurch verhindert werden, dass man sich ausdrücklich von diesen Inhalten distanziert. Hiermit distanzieren wir uns ausdrücklich von allen Inhalten aller gelinkten Seiten und machen uns diese Inhalte nicht zu eigen. Diese Erklärung gilt für alle auf unseren Seiten angebrachten Links.



joe


----------



## blueri-der (8. Dezember 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> bisch blau oder was?



sage mas so net immer     

Mfg Blueri-der


----------



## blueri-der (8. Dezember 2005)

wenigstens en paar bilder aber en bissel mehr wärn nicht verkehrt


----------



## superjoga (8. Dezember 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> reicht dir das nicht : ???  unter allgemeines...
> IMPRESSUM
> 
> Betreiber: ARGE Radsport Baden-Württemberg, Mercedesstr. 83, 70372 Stuttgart, +49 711 9546970
> ...



unstrittig ist mit sicherheit das attraktive äussere und die laufende aktualisierung der seite.....


----------



## muddyrider (8. Dezember 2005)

Bewegende Bilder:

http://rapidshare.de/files/8790635/WFKA2.avi.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenny Garnet (8. Dezember 2005)

lulli25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ... den Lizenzantrag für 2006 runterladen. Ich find das scheiss Teil nicht.
> 
> und dann fett nei!


Oh, Lulli, alde W..! 

Erstens: Was um alles in der Welt willst DU mit einer Lizenz ? Schrittmacher auf dem Mopped, oder was? Oder machst du mit deiner zarten, elfengleichen Stimme Rückenwind für Superjoga, wenn bzw. damit er sich den Hang möglichst zügig hinunterstürzt? 

Zwoitens: Eine Lizenz stellt dir letzten Endes der BDR aus, dessen Logo recht auffällig auf derselben prangt. Was also liegt näher, als auf seiner Web-Seite zu suchen? - Mitdenken, Vereinsbank. Dein Äpfel ist nicht nur Helmdisplay. 
Klick mal hier: http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=html&f=verwaltung/formulare.htm&mid=81

Dri-hit-tens: Weißt doch, wo du deine Info zu solchen Themen immer hergekriegt hast.

Fett nei? - Will ich sehen. 'S Intensle scho ferdich?


----------



## blond25 (8. Dezember 2005)

muddyrider schrieb:
			
		

> Bewegende Bilder:
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/8790635/WFKA2.avi.html



super geil !!! Danke


----------



## blond25 (9. Dezember 2005)

Am Sonntag müssen wir dem Kenny die Bude einrennen.....   
Papa Schlumpf wird 1 Jahr älter


----------



## Lore (9. Dezember 2005)

(..) "...loooooooooool, ich sachs euch, da steht schlumpf(lool) ohman ich lach mich tot, ..wahrscheinlich papa schlumpf mit ner roten nase!..." (sex mit cousine)

 
insider! ..ehö-ehö..


----------



## blond25 (9. Dezember 2005)

Lore schrieb:
			
		

> (..) "...loooooooooool, ich sachs euch, da steht schlumpf(lool) ohman ich lach mich tot, ..wahrscheinlich papa schlumpf mit ner roten nase!..." (sex mit cousine)
> 
> 
> insider! ..ehö-ehö..



grins... und die war noch 9 (?) jahre älter..... gröhl


----------



## Lore (9. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> grins... und die war noch 9 (?) jahre älter..... gröhl


und hat 5 Kinder...


----------



## Bremsman (11. Dezember 2005)

ALLES GUTE kenny


----------



## blond25 (11. Dezember 2005)

von mir auch.....   

"happy birthday to you,
marmelade im schuh,
aprikose in der hose,
happy birthday to you"


----------



## Aloha 699 (12. Dezember 2005)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glühstrumpf Herr Garnet.

Ich werde mich bei Gelegenheit um die gemailten Fragen kümmern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulli1169 (12. Dezember 2005)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> ALLES GUTE kenny



gibts dann eigentlich ne wohnungseinweihungsparty bei dir ?
könnte man doch gleich mit als sylvesterfeier laufen lassen ... oder ?
ne MTB Club KA Sylvesterparty

,)


----------



## Lore (12. Dezember 2005)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts dann eigentlich ne wohnungseinweihungsparty bei dir ?
> könnte man doch gleich mit als sylvesterfeier laufen lassen ... oder ?
> ne MTB Club KA Sylvesterparty
> 
> ,)


ich sag dem lulli bescheid


----------



## blond25 (12. Dezember 2005)

Heute = 12.12.2005 = 2. Montag im Monat = Stammtisch ????????


----------



## eL (12. Dezember 2005)

sach ma blondi du denkst wohl nurnoch ans saufen wa??

denk drann sonntach is glühweintour!!! erscheinen pflicht.

eL


kenny... mein beileid


----------



## blond25 (12. Dezember 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> sach ma blondi du denkst wohl nurnoch ans saufen wa??



gar net wahr....   
ich hätte heute eh keine Zeit gehabt !!! 
Wollt einfach nur mal was sagen !!


----------



## lulli25 (12. Dezember 2005)

*A U F R U F ! ! ![FONT]

Morgen (Di. 13.12.2005) um 18:30 Uhr trifft sich eine Menschenmenge an der Pyramide in Karlsruhe, um ein paar Glühweinstände leerzuSAUFEN!!! 

Übermorgen (Mi. 14.12.2005) gibt´s mal wieder ne Rollefahraktion. Wo und wann (ca. 19 Uhr) sollte morgen noch im Forum abgequatscht werden.

Alla Ihr Pippi´s... ich zähl auf Euch!  

Greetz LULULULULULUUUUULi*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lore (12. Dezember 2005)

lulli25 schrieb:
			
		

> *A U F R U F ! ! ![FONT]
> *


*
   *


----------



## lulli25 (12. Dezember 2005)

maul!


----------



## blond25 (13. Dezember 2005)

Mittwoch Rolle? 
Das klingt gut... ich wär aber eher für später.... so gegen 20 uhr?? 
Hab vorher leider keine Zeit   
wo? wer?


----------



## superjoga (13. Dezember 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch Rolle?
> Das klingt gut... ich wär aber eher für später.... so gegen 20 uhr??
> Hab vorher leider keine Zeit
> wo? wer?


rolle können wir machen, würde sagen auf allgemeinen wunsch: 19:30 bei bw-ebub (heheheeheee), mit dem glühmarkt heute wird eher nix für mich.......bin sicher bis 2000 im büro...................  
he lulli, 888 für dich? M1 verpflichtet.......


----------



## blond25 (13. Dezember 2005)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> 19:30 bei bw-ebub ......



*WO ???*
mir wär eigentlich Donnerstag lieber... aber will net alles durcheinander bringen....


----------



## lulli25 (13. Dezember 2005)

Thema Rolle in KW50:

Es steht fest! Gefahren wird um 19:30 Uhr im Lager der AVDATA!  
Eine Wegbeschreibung findet Ihr unter: http://www.avdata.de/hauptseiten/anfahrt.htm

Einfach auf den Parkplatz fahren, durch das Rolltor durch und gleich rechts in die kleine Eingangstür. Dann steht Ihr quasi im Geschehen!

Alla, freue mich auf jede Menge Rollefahrer!

Greetz LULLI


----------



## lulli25 (13. Dezember 2005)

Ergänzung Rollefahren in KW50:

Am Mittwoch, den 14.12.2005 natürlich!

Alla bis denne


----------



## blond25 (14. Dezember 2005)

wir treffen uns um 19:20 beim McDrive in Knielingen/Mühlburg


----------



## Lore (14. Dezember 2005)

wir können aj auch beim megges die rollen aufbaun ..hrhr  

lulli, muss ma da über de nordbeckenstrasse fahrn oder gehts auch direkter(Honsellstrasse) allerdings gibts laut routenplaner da keine strasse, so wie es bei deiner bw-ebub page angezeigt wird!!! also wie jezz??


----------

